# new sign in rules



## bonz (Dec 12, 2008)

so did others get a page asking them to resign in and agree to another set of rules for here or am i the only one.
it also asked me to reregister....but i didnt and i still got back in.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Dec 12, 2008)

I didn't............


----------



## buggs bunny (Dec 12, 2008)

no must be you only


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

it must have been a long time since you logged on.. Roll it up made everyone sign it because the site was getting out of hand with porn shit


----------



## bonz (Dec 12, 2008)

im on here every day and i already did that last re-rule thing and wasnt asked then to re-register.
dont know if i should feel special or think more snoopin around is up??....hope its just a comp glitch.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

Not too sure Bro..


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2008)

bonz said:


> im on here every day and i already did that last re-rule thing and wasnt asked then to re-register.
> dont know if i should feel special or think more snoopin around is up??....hope its just a comp glitch.



snooping around? care to elaborate?


----------



## bonz (Dec 12, 2008)

not a big deal....if someone wants to look at my private stuff have at it.
not saying thats the case....just a thought.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2008)

bonz said:


> not a big deal....if someone wants to look at my private stuff have at it.
> not saying thats the case....just a thought.



wtf are you talking about? who's looking at your "private" stuff? what does this have to do with site rules?


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> wtf are you talking about? who's looking at your "private" stuff? what does this have to do with site rules?



Grabbing a front row seat for this one ... a quick 5 rounder


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

Never happened to meh ... This site is strange like that sometimes.......................Just like how I randomly still get notice emails for thread updates when I chose not to receive them.... 


All they have is your IP address, your email, riu password.. etc..


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Never happened to meh ... This site is strange like that sometimes.......................Just like how I randomly still get notice emails for thread updates when I chose not to receive them....
> 
> 
> All they have is your IP address, your email, riu password.. etc..


Whoa a blast from the past.............. Where you been Breathe ? Happy Holidays


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Whoa a blast from the past.............. Where you been Breathe ? Happy Holidays


Hey thanks ... back atcha .... 


I've just been........ around .........heh. getting back in touch with reality .. looking for a job and all that shiz.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

Cool cool cool.. Glad to hear all is well... ..


----------



## autotek500 (Dec 12, 2008)

I don't think It even made it to the bell........lol...........


----------



## panhead (Dec 12, 2008)

I still dont know wtf went on around here while i was offline for a few months,the more bits & peices i gather as time goes on im glad i dont know,sounds like a silly ass mess to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2008)

panhead said:


> I still dont know wtf went on around here while i was offline for a few months,the more bits & peices i gather as time goes on im glad i dont know,sounds like a silly ass mess to me.



i grew a shit ton of pot, is what happened.


----------



## korvette1977 (Dec 12, 2008)

panhead said:


> I still dont know wtf went on around here while i was offline for a few months,the more bits & peices i gather as time goes on im glad i dont know,sounds like a silly ass mess to me.


What had happened was that people were posting X rated stuff and porn and that type of stuff.. well the site owner ""Rollitup"" found it to be too much ., As did a bunch of members and such .. and with that who would want to advertise here , This site is a forum on growing weed .. Not a porn forum.. with that they came up with a few new rules .. and roll it up had all members sign that they read and will obey the rules or get booted .. I think it worked .. well somewhat .. we did lose a bunch of members .. some cool some not so cool.. 

I hope that helps


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

autotek500 said:


> I don't think It even made it to the bell........lol...........



Wtf does that MEAN ? 



panhead said:


> I still dont know wtf went on around here while i was offline for a few months,the more bits & peices i gather as time goes on im glad i dont know,sounds like a silly ass mess to me.


I'm going to have to think those couple months you were gone were when I was here a lot ... because I haven't seen you much... kinda an indirect insult to me ... I hear so many people say what you are saying... and I believe there was even a thread about it...Perhaps you can explain what you mean exactly....... Because honestly you just come off as very pretentious by not explaining yourself. 

The site is fine .. Just changes because a lot of people join it.. More variety=mess.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Dec 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i grew a shit ton of pot, is what happened.  View attachment 267161


I'd imagine manicuring all of that weed was a painful job. Neck kinks? Hand cramps? Back pain?


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i grew a shit ton of pot, is what happened.  View attachment 267161


I WANT


----------



## autotek500 (Dec 12, 2008)

A lot of FAKERS,HATERS,AND ACCUSEATORS...well that last ones not a real word but you get my drift.....Wish they would find somewhere else to go and quit aggravating everyone so we can communicate intelligently, and help each other out ...which is the whole idea of this site........


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> What had happened was that people were posting X rated stuff and porn and that type of stuff.. well the site owner ""Rollitup"" found it to be too much ., As did a bunch of members and such .. and with that who would want to advertise here , This site is a forum on growing weed .. Not a porn forum.. with that they came up with a few new rules .. and roll it up had all members sign that they read and will obey the rules or get booted .. I think it worked .. well somewhat .. we did lose a bunch of members .. some cool some not so cool..
> 
> I hope that helps



Oh so that's all that's about ... lol... That must have happened after I left.


----------



## autotek500 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey breathesmoke back up a page and it wil make sence for some reason my posts are delayed...[5 rounder]


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

autotek500 said:


> Hey breathesmoke back up a page and it wil make sence for some reason my posts are delayed...[5 rounder]



ha ha ha ha I get it now ... I'm not slow I promise.. god must be because I'm not baked.


----------



## autotek500 (Dec 12, 2008)

It's all good........mabey I'm so slow I' draggin my computer down..........lol...........


----------



## bonz (Dec 12, 2008)

actualy there is alot more to it than the stupid porn....that i have nothing to do with.
it has more to with some members having their so called pm`s read....i was not involved in any of that and dont even know the people or the real deal about it but mine where shut down for a short period for being accused of advertiseing for them or something stupid...all i did was ask another member a question and my pm got shut down.
and all because i am a member of another site that some people had issuses with.
i thought it was all over with so that is why i asked a question about why i had to re-register not just re-read rules. but some had to jump on me right away.....seems to happen alot around here.
i didnt say that was the case here, but it did cross my mind....sorry i asked anything.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2008)

bonz said:


> actualy there is alot more to it than the stupid porn....that i have nothing to do with.
> it has more to with some members having their so called pm`s read....i was not involved in any of that and dont even know the people or the real deal about it but mine where shut down for a short period for being accused of advertiseing for them or something stupid...all i did was ask another member a question and my pm got shut down.
> and all because i am a member of another site that some people had issuses with.
> i thought it was all over with so that is why i asked a question about why i had to re-register not just re-read rules. but some had to jump on me right away.....seems to happen alot around here.
> i didnt say that was the case here, but it did cross my mind....sorry i asked anything.



it was all over, loooooooooong over. then you started this thread.


----------



## bonz (Dec 12, 2008)

and this is why i didnt mention it in my earlier post. i dont need to re-hash it.
i dont think i was completely out of line to have those thought of that being the reason again as it has happened before.
i like this site and no way i have ever tried to bring anyone over to the other one.
just seemed funny that i was the only one that needed to re-register completly.
obvoius this was just some random glitch like i also stated it may be.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

It's understandable that you were wondering. I would have probably made a thread just like this if that happened to me..... but I don't think it's anything to worry about in terms of getting your personal info out... Because really riu doesn't ask for personal info at all.... It's not like they need your name, address and zip code. So it all doesn't really mean anything.


----------



## bonz (Dec 12, 2008)

i have nothing to hide. i have said that in the past.
i am completely legal to do what i am doing. i was just concerned that i was or felt like i may have been getting so called spied on.

i have no worries, didnt think this would go this far....but the somewhat drama stuff always seems to gather a crowd. i appologize if i offended anyone for thinking this way or being concerned about this.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2008)

i think we are done here. 

closed


----------

